# Videos GSDCA-WDA Championchip 2011



## Tim Scheller (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

some impressions of the GSDCA-WDA Championchip 2011 and many other championship videos on www.working-dog.eu

http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details-mit-bildern/1501/GSDCA-WDA-Championchip-2011http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details/1497/22.-AWDF-Championship-2011

Special thanks to Shelly!

Have fun=D>


----------

